# AAPC credentialed cpc coders More then 4 year experienced K. THAYUMANAVAN.BPT, MS, [N



## Thayumanavan (Jul 21, 2014)

K. THAYUMANAVAN.BPT, MS, [NEUROSCIENCE] MBA, FSS, CPC
PRESENT ADDRESS: NO: 3 BAJANAI KOIL 1ST STREET KULLATHUMANAGAR
ZAMEEN PALLAVARAM CHENNAI-600043 TAMILNADU INDIA
EMAIL: thayuphysio@gmail.com
MOBILE NO: +91 9952903952 



Hi
I am very interested in applying for the position of a Medical Coder . My experience and qualifications corroborates perfectly to your needs. Accordingly, I have attached my resume for your perusal.
My experience and proficiency in ICD-9, ICD-10 CPT-4, HCPCS and MS-DRG standards and techniques is very vast and I have the physical and mental capability to file hundred claims a day. Particularly, I am very skilled in all kinds of coding including physician coding, IN/OUT patient coding and facility coding which makes me a perfect all rounder for this job. My understanding of medical terminology is an asset which would help me in obtaining the perfect results. As required, I am able to converse intelligently with all parties involved in medical billing and coding. Moreover, I am comfortable with all medical coding software with vast experience in Quadramed, Meditech
I am looking forward to the prospect of working as a medical coder for the Family Health Hospital. I will call you after the weekend to make an appointment. If you prefer, you may reach me on my cellular phone at +91 9952903952 or via email at thayuphysio@gmail.com.
Thank you for your time and consideration.

Sincerely,


----------



## Thayumanavan (Jul 21, 2014)

Thayumanavan said:


> K. THAYUMANAVAN.BPT, MS, [NEUROSCIENCE] MBA, FSS, CPC
> PRESENT ADDRESS: NO: 3 BAJANAI KOIL 1ST STREET KULLATHUMANAGAR
> ZAMEEN PALLAVARAM CHENNAI-600043 TAMILNADU INDIA
> EMAIL: thayuphysio@gmail.com
> ...


----------

